# Maracyn



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

Recently I noticed some fungus growing on the lower jaw of some of my neons tetras. I called my LFS and asked what I should do, they recomended I use a product called Maracyn, which is a broad spectrum anitbacterial medication that comes in a powder form. I was wondering how long will it take for my fish to get better? Maracyn tells me that I should does the recomended amount (1 packet per 10 g) for 5 days and repeat if neccesairy. How long does it usually take for these fungus problems to heal?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Fungus is not a bacterium. You need a fungal remedy like Jungle's Fungus Eliminator.
You may even be able to pick it up at a Walmart.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

From my understanding, fungus is usually a secondary infection which happens as a result of the bigger problem. I've used Maracyn I and II together at the same time before and it cleared up the problems I had. It's recommended to use both at the same time since one treats gram negative infections and the other treats gram positive infections (whatever that means). That should help out your main/bacterial issues and hopefully the fungus should clear up shortly thereafter. Or maybe you can use the above mentioned fungus eliminator at the same time as treating with Maracyn, but I'd read the packaging/inserts on all medicines before doing that.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

don't use maricyn, to expensive! use the other one pet stores sell in the blue package, API. same effect. i would do a large water change before treating and afterwards too.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You could also try PimaFix by API


----------



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

sounds great. Does anyone know how long it will take them to heal?


----------

